# Fender shotgun case, $75. Burlington



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Fender electric guitar case | Guitars | Oakville / Halton Region | Kijiji


----------



## Davestp1 (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm looking for one so pm'd him. Kijiji puts it in Burlington. Need to ship it to Ottawa so we'll see if he's willing to do so. Thanks for the tip


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

These are good cases.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

gonzo


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I thought they are called chainsaw cases.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

player99 said:


> I thought they are called chainsaw cases.


Funny thing is I see Gibson plastic cases from the 70s called a chainsaw case, but these Fender cases called shotgun.
No idea why.


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

I just sold one for $100. yesterday ..


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

LaRSin said:


> I just sold one for $100. yesterday ..


You owe me a $25 refund.


----------



## Davestp1 (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm still looking...can trade tubes for the right case....







I tried to get that one in Burlington, got no answer to my offer to buy it .


----------



## jv100k (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks for the tip boys the case even had keys and a truss rod wrench bonus.
This is my favorite Fender case for travel and storage.


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

Davestp1 said:


> I'm still looking...can trade tubes for the right case....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

Davestp1 said:


> I'm still looking...can trade tubes for the right case....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's an impressive hoard!


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

jv100k said:


> Thanks for the tip boys the case even had keys and a truss rod wrench bonus.
> This is my favorite Fender case for travel and storage.


The only thing wrong with them is the compartment is just a little too small for a cable and strap. But they are nice to carry around.


----------



## Davestp1 (Apr 25, 2006)

LaRSin said:


> I just sold one for $100. yesterday ..


Wanted it but you would not ship....


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=656423598438621






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=592833604674722






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=545095339358904


----------

